# Want to try PGR



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok so let's say I want to give t-nex PGR a shot on my zoysia grass. I would need to use a pump sprayer, I have spray dye. Any suggestions on the application?

How often does it get applied?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Greenkeeper app will tell you when you apply again. It keeps track of growing degree days for you. I'm not sure the exact rate for zoysia but it's best to start low and work your way up. I over applied last year and basically ended my lawn care season early.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

You can find the label for t-nex at domyown.com
https://www.domyown.com/msds/T-Nex_Label1b.pdf
The label recommends a rate of 0.25 fl oz per 1000 ft^2, but it is adjustable within a range.

I have Podium, which is the same stuff, and I apply it on 2 kinds of Zoysia at that rate. Also on Bermuda. An application lasts about 3 to 4 weeks. It takes a couple of days to really kick in.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

I just started using Tnex PGR as well on Tifway 419. I started with the exact rate of the label 0.38 fl oz per 1k. Calibrated my walk for 1gal per 1000.

Have been extremely please with the results. I keep my grass at 5/8" and must mow every 3 days. It has been 5 days now and almost looks the same. I mowed a small side patch yesterday for fun and only cut micro clippings about 1/16"

I mixed the PGR with lawn star celated liquid iron. Color is great beautiful dark green with a little blueish no yellowing. Also no signs of seed pods.

I am also using the greenskeeper app to calculate GDD for reapplication.

Lead up:
We had about 4" of rain over 2.5 days before I applied. Also applied tournament ready plus 5 days before. Topdressed with sand 4 days before. 3 days before applied 32 0 8 granular fertilizer.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> You can find the label for t-nex at domyown.com
> https://www.domyown.com/msds/T-Nex_Label1b.pdf
> The label recommends a rate of 0.25 fl oz per 1000 ft^2, but it is adjustable within a range.
> 
> I have Podium, which is the same stuff, and I apply it on 2 kinds of Zoysia at that rate. Also on Bermuda. An application lasts about 3 to 4 weeks. It takes a couple of days to really kick in.


Trinexapac-ethyl's half-life changes depending on the air temperature. According to Beasley and Branham (2005):

- 6.4 Day Half Life at 64°F (18°C)
- 3.1 Day Half Life at 86°F (30°C)

Also there's data that TE has decreased Efficacy During Summer via Lickfelt el al. (2005) and Beasley and Branham (2007)


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie (Feb 22, 2019)

yeah having PGR doesn't mean that I can forget about the lawn growing, although it's a temptation. I check the grass height with a ruler pretty regularly, especially the bermuda and especially after it's been 2 weeks since it was dosed with PGR. I just keep an eye on it. If you try to go by some chart or calculation, you're still going to have to check what's happening out there anyway.

The benefits of PGR are not overstated. Thicker turf, less mowing -so less stress to the grass and less wear on the mower- seedhead suppression in Bermuda, more time to handle the other lawn tasks since you aren't mowing three times a week.. The only downside to it that I've encountered (excluding the possibility of overdosing) is in Emerald Zoysia. Emerald grows so densely under PGR that dethatching, which is always a big deal with zoysias, becomes a huge deal. You can go from a scalped and dethatched lawn March 15 to trampoline grass by July 4th. But since that's just a consequence of an insanely dense turf stand, it could be considered a good problem to have - so long as you don't have to dethatch a huge area with a hand rake.


----------



## gkaneko (Dec 11, 2018)

Ok so I tried applying PGR today. Couple of observations.

1. It's damn hard to spread .2 ounces of something evenly across 1000ft2 with a hand pump sprayer. Frig. But I did ok. I used .1 ounces in 1 gallon and sprayed half my yard. Then did it again. So I think I got it pretty even.

2. If you need rain, spray PGR. I got rain about 30 minutes after I sprayed it. Frig again. I assume it's no good. Didn't have a chance to dry.

I'll try again next week.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

gkaneko said:


> Ok so I tried applying PGR today. Couple of observations.
> 
> 1. It's damn hard to spread .2 ounces of something evenly across 1000ft2 with a hand pump sprayer. Frig. But I did ok. I used .1 ounces in 1 gallon and sprayed half my yard. Then did it again. So I think I got it pretty even.
> 
> ...


Some say it just needs an hour. I remember a golf course super give a 21 rule with PGR. 21 days respray and 21 minutes on the leaf blade. A member from the old forum waited 30 minutes before kicking on his sprinklers and with no ill effect, I still to this day wonder what MW is up too.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I also recently sprayed PGR for the first time. I mowed to .50" them sprayed with FAS added in and left for a business trip the next day this was Wednesday. Wife says the grass looks the same as when I left but greener. My brother in law actually texted me yesterday to ask if I had new grass put in said they went by the house and it was way greener then ever. Anyways I know the greener color is the iron but my question is how many applications or how long before i see it getting thicker and growing more laterally as many see with pgr?

And yes spraying by hand with a hand pump sprayer sucks lol. Not to mention the blue dye is useless to me I cant tell a difference. Think I am going to try the red dye next time.


----------



## JPorter (Sep 5, 2018)

Any neg effects from over application of PGR that will really screw you?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> I also recently sprayed PGR for the first time. I mowed to .50" them sprayed with FAS added in and left for a business trip the next day this was Wednesday. Wife says the grass looks the same as when I left but greener. My brother in law actually texted me yesterday to ask if I had new grass put in said they went by the house and it was way greener then ever. Anyways I know the greener color is the iron but my question is how many applications or how long before i see it getting thicker and growing more laterally as many see with pgr?
> 
> And yes spraying by hand with a hand pump sprayer sucks lol. Not to mention the blue dye is useless to me I cant tell a difference. Think I am going to try the red dye next time.


You'll start to see the turf getting thicker your very first application. Also - some of that dark color is actually from the PGR itself. PGR reduces vertical growth in the plant, but not chlorophyll production. Therefore a shorter leaf has the same total chlorophyll as a longer leaf would. The color is essentially concentrated within the plant.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> Greenkeeper app


Greenkeeper app?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> daniel3507 said:
> 
> 
> > Greenkeeper app
> ...


@The_iHenry 
See this topic:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10866&p=177184&hilit=greenkeeper#p177184


----------

